# "Isabel claims fourth N.C. victim: Man injured during clean-up"



## seanlarkin (Sep 24, 2003)

Hardly any info, but I'm sure everyone is imagining the scenario. The article:

Isabel claims fourth N.C. victim: Man injured during clean-up 

ELIZABETH CITY (AP) — A man who was injured as he helped remove trees felled by Hurricane Isabel died Tuesday in a Virginia hospital, officials said.

It brings to four the number of people in North Carolina who died as a result of storm-related accidents.

William Trueblood, 60, fractured his neck Sunday when a tow truck cable broke as he worked on tree removal, said Andy Farmer, a spokesman for the Virginia Emergency Operations Center in Richmond.

Farmer had no additional information on the circumstances or nature of Trueblood's injury, or the name of the hospital where he died.


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 7, 2003)

Had a woman ask for an estimate while we were on a job near her house doing storm cleanup...her husband was in the hospital with a broken back from falling out of the tree.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2003)

Couple of weeks ago in Williamsburg we did a job for a lady whos son (about 40yrs old) was doing some clean up for her in the woods behind her house. He cut a small tree that was bent over under a large tree, it stood right up broke 2 ribs and caused a large cut in his forhead that required stiches. 

Next day a guy died from kickback got him in the neck.

Greg


----------

